# new member from europe



## mans (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey everyone, i wish u all the best in your traveling and wicked adventures. i'm going to start a hitchhiking trip in europe in a month and i was wondering if there are any other european members on this site. any other hitchhiking or wildcamping tips are also more then welcome  . have a blessed day


----------



## Blue (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm in the southern parts of the Iberian peninsula right now. I'll be wandering north as the weather warms up.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Feb 15, 2018)

European member here, currently living in Denmark.

Ever hitchhiked before?


----------



## Tude (Feb 15, 2018)

@Anagor - germany


----------



## Minky (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck in your travels!


----------



## Stinkyyy (Feb 16, 2018)

Tude said:


> @Anagor - germany


@Anagor klaus is in england with me at the mo! Bristol


----------



## mans (Feb 18, 2018)

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> European member here, currently living in Denmark.
> 
> Ever hitchhiked before?



yeah, i hitchhike here in belguim for my day to day traveling since i don't wanna own a car. i've also hitchhiked to the neighbouring country's and to camp in the wild but never for such a long distance or time. and ohh that's nice i always wanted to visit Denmark for it's nature and progressiv scene


----------



## mans (Feb 18, 2018)

Minky said:


> Good luck in your travels!



thanks!! to you and everyone who might read this i wish you all the best in traveling and life


----------



## Anagor (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi!



mans said:


> yeah, i hitchhike here in belguim for my day to day traveling



As Stinkyyy said I'm in UK atm but I can recommend Antwerp. Was there with some friends some time ago and I really liked it.

Do you have plans to cross the channel and visit UK/Ireland?

Cheers!


----------



## mans (Feb 22, 2018)

Anagor said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i was planning more to go south and see spain and portugal, and after that maybe head over to greece, i always wanted to visit greece because of their strong anarchist movement. but maybe we'll meet one day one the road or beyond.. 

Also if you ever visit Belgium again Ghent is also a beautiful city and also has a large alternative scene and lots of open-minded people. ( Visit the south park in the summer )

Cheeerss


----------



## Hobo Mud (Feb 22, 2018)

Welcome to STP friend, safe travels to you in this journey we call life!


----------

